# Gastric-Bypass



## LinzBelle (May 25, 2006)

OK here's my story. I've tried alot to lose weight and I very obese.  I dont' want to go all in my history because we as a nation have a short attention span and don't want to read a thousand word post.  But, I'm on Depakote for Epilepsy and was taking ridiculous amounts which made my weight skyrocket.  

Anyone here had it done?

PS I don't want negative posts saying this is the easy way out. I've thought about this for 6 years.


----------



## Shimmer (May 25, 2006)

I worked with an NCO whose wife had it done.
HAPPY with the results.
A friend of mine had it done...
HAPPY with the results.

But...there are generally follow up surgeries necessary that are cosmetic and may not be covered by insurance.


----------



## Wattage (May 26, 2006)

Gastric bypass surgery is an extremely serious surgery and the decision should not be taken lightly. Like Shimmer, I have known people who have had it and have benefited from the procedure. 

Usually those who quality for GB have a body mass index of around 40 or above. There are also other criteria you must satisfy to qualify for the procedure. 

My advice to you is to critically evaluate your health and examine all your options. What does this mean for your future? Make sure you know the ins and outs of this surgery - talking to those who have had the procedure done is a good place to start. Book an appointment with your GP to being your assessment. Know what to expect and what you will need to make it through this in the most healthy fashion possible.

Gastric bypass is a last resort when weight loss is not being achieved through traditional methods. Still, it is important to note that healthy lifestyle choices are paramount to your future health and recovery should you decide to proceed with the surgery.

My best wishes to you - please keep us posted if you like


----------



## Life In Return (May 26, 2006)

My best friend's friend died after having that surgery. The side effects are extremely dangerous. Just thought I'd give you a heads up... she was young as well, in her 20s... so please make sure you go to a doctor who is reputable who can advise you correctly.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 26, 2006)

My father's best friend died from this as well. It was only 2 days after he was released from the hospital. I know you said no negative comments but you need to know that there are negative side effects. 

Does this mean I don't think you should do it, no, i'm not saying that. Basically everything in life has some sort of negative side effect.
You just need to look at all the negative and positive aspects of the surgery. 
I def. think you should go for a consultation. Talk to people who've had it done. I'm sure 90% of them will tell you to do it! 
The main concern is the follow up maintenance. Like someone else said, it's not only the gastric bypass you need to worry about. You also have to know that if you don't change your eating habits or exercise routine that you can gain the weight back. Also, you will need some cosmetic surgery mainly to remove alot of excess skin. So just be prepared for all the maintenance after the surgery.

But, I do think you should do it if you've taken the proper step as far as researching goes and feel this is the best option for you! Good Luck, and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## bottleblack (May 26, 2006)

One of my close friends had this surgery done.  The surgery was a very difficult experience for her and she spent a few days in the ICU as a result of it - once she crossed that obstacle, the surgery was beneficial for her weight and self-esteem, however a commitment to maintenance really must be made, and it's definitely not forever.  3 or 4 years later, stomach has stretched over time and she can probably eat as much as she used to before and while she hasn't regained all the weight she has gained some of it. 
It's definitely not a quick fix.

Not to say that you shouldn't do it if you've done all the research and feel it is the right move for you - I just wanted to share the experience and let you know that it is something you have to maintain.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 26, 2006)

Look into to Gastric Banding.. I heard on the news the other night it is safer.  
Nicole Richie's bf, DJ AM, had bypass and now he's really skinny.  I'm sorry i don't know of anyone else....oh yeah, Carnie Wilson had it done too.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 26, 2006)

well im having a boob job in 3 months....people say 'oh you could get silicone posioning etc....

BUT you could get hit by a bus tomorrow!

you wouldnt do anything atall if yo got all the risk statistics 

dont regret what youve done regret what you havent! x


----------



## tinagrzela (May 26, 2006)

My mom is getting a "lap band" which is a band placed around your stomach. We are in Canada, and she is getting done in Toronto at the beginning of September. If you give me your email, I could give you some info and update when she gets it done. Then you could know EXACTLY what it's about.


----------



## Brianne (May 26, 2006)

My uncle had it done a year ago - he's doing great today, has lost well over 100 lbs.  My brother's best friend had it done about 2 weeks ago so it's still kind of soon to tell, but he seems to be recovering quite well.


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2006)

Bariatric Surgery is serious stuff.  So needless to say, it's a decision that should not be taken lightly.  It involves serious reconstruction of the GI Tract, so it's not simply a procedure that reduces the size of one's stomach.  There are various complications that can arise from surgery that are potentially life-threatening.  For example, an area that was sutured back together could "dehiss" or fail to close/heal properly and liquids/foods that are consumed by the patient could then end up in the abdomen causing peritonitis that can lead to sepsis that could lead to death.  The reconstruction itself could cause a portion of the bowel to die (necrosis) and the cellular death could lead to infection that could lead to sepsis that again could result in death.  As well as other potential complications.

To compare bariatric surgery to breast augmentation really isn't the same.  I have seen success, I've seen failure and everything inbetween.  The problem with this surgery is that if it's not completely successful the first go round, you've got months of long, intensive recovery if you survive.  The docs can't even agree as to what is the best approach is.

Bottom line....exhaust all other options before you take a long, hard look at choosing to have surgery.  I'm not trying to talk you out of it, or sway you from doing it.  But what I do wish would come forth from your sharing this with us is that you would research, research, research ALL of you're options.  Be fully aware of what you're stepping into and give your all into pursuing other weight loss options even though the results may not be as fast.


----------



## LinzBelle (May 27, 2006)

I am aware of all the alternatives to Gastric-Bypass, but I have definately exahusted everything.  I'm not going to spend what left of my youth in a body I can't live in.  Many people just don't understand what a person goes through physically, psychologically when you grow up as an obese person.  People can preach all about it, but when it comes down to it.  All that knowledge is about 5% of the surgery is about.  

Yes you can die from this surgery, as well as you can die from a appendectomy, heart transplant, giving birth.  The rates of death during those are alot higher.  In Nor Cal alone, two wings of Kaiser hospitals are devoted to JUST bariatric surgery (in Richmond and S. SF)
A small majority of the people die from the operation, and it's usually because they had risks going into the surgery.  I, on the other hand have none.  

I have kaiser as my provider so the fee is only $400 for the surgery.  Plus the incidentals; pain medication, followup visits, etc...

Although I do care for your concern. I have already made the decison.  

As for the boob job, yes I'm am getting that and lots of other reconstructive surgery for a discount with a  prominent East Coast plastic surgeon(can't say).  My aunt is his nurse and the legal guardian for his children (if he and his wife die), cuz she's such a awesome nurse and person in general. Not to brag or anything, I've just never seen my body in a normal size, so I'm excited at the aspect of it.


----------



## Jessica (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LinzBelle* 
_I am aware of all the alternatives to Gastric-Bypass, but I have definately exahusted everything.  I'm not going to spend what left of my youth in a body I can't live in.  Many people just don't understand what a person goes through physically, psychologically when you grow up as an obese person.  People can preach all about it, but when it comes down to it.  All that knowledge is about 5% of the surgery is about.  

Yes you can die from this surgery, as well as you can die from a appendectomy, heart transplant, giving birth.  The rates of death during those are alot higher.  In Nor Cal alone, two wings of Kaiser hospitals are devoted to JUST bariatric surgery (in Richmond and S. SF)
A small majority of the people die from the operation, and it's usually because they had risks going into the surgery.  I, on the other hand have none.  

I have kaiser as my provider so the fee is only $400 for the surgery.  Plus the incidentals; pain medication, followup visits, etc...

Although I do care for your concern. I have already made the decison.  

As for the boob job, yes I'm am getting that and lots of other reconstructive surgery for a discount with a  prominent East Coast plastic surgeon(can't say).  My aunt is his nurse and the legal guardian for his children (if he and his wife die), cuz she's such a awesome nurse and person in general. Not to brag or anything, I've just never seen my body in a normal size, so I'm excited at the aspect of it._

 
I'm happy for you and well wishes are being sent your way!  Let us know when you will be going in for surgery so we can keep you in our thoughts!


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 28, 2006)

I am an obese person, so I definitely understand about living in a body you hate. At the beginning of this year my BMI was 39.6, so if I was in the US I would probably be considered as a candidate for the surgery. However, I'm glad that I am in the UK and gastric bypasses are not so common here.

I would never have the procedure done. I've read a lot of information about it, a lot of it written by people who have gone through it and are delighted with the results.

However, IMO the risks are just too great and in most cases I strongly believe that there is a root cause that can be dealt with and if it is not dealt with eventually it will lead right back to the same problem, or other problems. In some cases this root cause can be medication, but I simply can't believe that there's not another way. In the majority of cases I don't believe that being overweight is the "fault" of the individual involved. Admittedly a few people just don't care about themselves, eat rubbish and never do anything remotely energetic, but most people are not like this. Even if it appears that someone is "choosing" to make themselves overweight, it's often just a symptom of another issue that they are dealing with; be it physical/medical/psychological or whatever.

From what I've heard about "dumping" and other common problems related to GB surgery, physically restricting what and how much you can eat just does not seem to be the answer.

However, I also think that there is a lot that is not yet understood about the issues surrounding weight control and why some people have such a problem with it. I know there are, for example, medical conditions which mean people never feel full, which inevitably leads to excessive weight gain. I hope in the fullness of time more will be discovered on the subject and there will be better solutions than GB surgery.

I've reduced my BMI by 4 in the last 11 weeks, (which represents a loss of 25lbs), and I am continuing to battle my weight, but there's no way I would consider GB surgery.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 29, 2006)

my aunt rachel got g/b and she lost over 200 pounds. Now shes a tooth pick. She loves the loss and im happy for her but she looks so un healthy. She recently had gotten sick because her stomach started to go 'gang green' or w/e they call it. 

The surgery really helps but there is always a risk. Having gang green in her stomach was probably the last thing someone would think to happen from that but it is possible. Research and if you feel that its for you then do it. There is no way to not lose weight with it.

Good luck


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 29, 2006)

I know 2 people who have had the surgery with varying results. The first is my best friend's mom. She had it 3 years ago and lost a total of 140+ pounds. She looks amazing and is in good health. Part of her plan was for her to lose 30 or so pounds on her own before the doctors would actually perform the surgery. I'm not sure why she had to do this. She spent several months after the surgery on a mostly liquid diet. She graduated up to eating teaspoon servings of solid food. She maintains her weight now with an adkins type diet, as recomended by her doctors. 
The second person is my cousin. She was about 25 when she had it done. She lost about 80 pounds in a year and a half. She gained it all back and then some extra after about 4 years. She didn't make any effort to change her lifestyle, thinking the surgery would solve all her problems. She had several complications, and a few weeks in the hospital during the first year after the surgery. 
I guess it's all about what you put into it. I think if I were in your position, I would have the surgery. The benefits outway the risk, IMO. It could add years to your life and improve your total health, if you are commited to maintaining it. 
Good luck, and keep us posted. I would love to know how it works out for you.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 30, 2006)

Hmm, ill keep this short lol. My aunt got it and loved it... shes lost alot of fuckin weight... my friends mother on the other hand got A LOT A LOT A LOT of infections from it and is still alive but went through a really hard time afterwards.  Whatever you choose to do... i hope all goes well. good luck


----------



## dollbabybex (May 30, 2006)

i think some people are overweight for no reason...

like i am petite an slim and eat non stop takeaways, burgers, and adore italian and indian food....

my brothers wife, eats less than me, much less, and shes very overweight...

i guess i just have a fast metabolism.

i understand ita unfair, but there are ways to work up your metabolism like grazing your food...eating little and often...

im always eating and never let my metabolism slow down...

if i go with out eating i feel like im gonna put weight on.


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i think some people are overweight for no reason...

like i am petite an slim and eat non stop takeaways, burgers, and adore italian and indian food....

my brothers wife, eats less than me, much less, and shes very overweight...

i guess i just have a fast metabolism.

i understand ita unfair, but there are ways to work up your metabolism like grazing your food...eating little and often...

im always eating and never let my metabolism slow down...

if i go with out eating i feel like im gonna put weight on._

 
You are right about the effects of eating more often, however, this is rarely enough to make a drastic difference in those who are overweight. Whether or not a person is overweight is a combination of many factors, not just how often they eat or the speed of their metabolism. Genetics, childhood nutrition and exercise as well as adult health all contribute to a person's weight. 

There is always a reason that someone is overweight - whether it be overeating, underexercising or a medical condition, it can always be tied to something. It is important to understand that people differ extensively from person to person in terms of how, where and when they put on weight


----------



## Wattage (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I know 2 people who have had the surgery with varying results. The first is my best friend's mom. She had it 3 years ago and lost a total of 140+ pounds. She looks amazing and is in good health. Part of her plan was for her to lose 30 or so pounds on her own before the doctors would actually perform the surgery. I'm not sure why she had to do this. She spent several months after the surgery on a mostly liquid diet. She graduated up to eating teaspoon servings of solid food. She maintains her weight now with an adkins type diet, as recomended by her doctors. 
The second person is my cousin. She was about 25 when she had it done. She lost about 80 pounds in a year and a half. She gained it all back and then some extra after about 4 years. She didn't make any effort to change her lifestyle, thinking the surgery would solve all her problems. She had several complications, and a few weeks in the hospital during the first year after the surgery. 
I guess it's all about what you put into it. I think if I were in your position, I would have the surgery. The benefits outway the risk, IMO. It could add years to your life and improve your total health, if you are commited to maintaining it. 
Good luck, and keep us posted. I would love to know how it works out for you._

 
Thank you, bluegrassbabe, for sharing this. I think this is an excellent demonstration of the different outcomes possible with the surgery - and also the importance of realizing this is not an easy out, but is a serious medical procedure that should not be taken lightly. It frustrates me when I see those who rely on medical procedures to take responsibility for neglecting their own health. Liposuction is another great example. The procedure should be seen as a catalyst to a healthier lifestyle, rather than a bandaid for other issues.


----------



## Jessica (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_like i am petite an slim and eat non stop takeaways, burgers, and adore italian and indian food....

i guess i just have a fast metabolism.

im always eating and never let my metabolism slow down..._

 
damn, this used to be me.....f*ck getting older
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










No bad feelings towards you...just stating fact...as it stands w/ me


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

Again, I have to stress that I have read numerous stories of patients. Gone to groups. Known people who had it.  I KNOW what I'm getting into.  I know the risks, and I'm willing to take them.  I have a BMI of 52, it's very dangerous and that point. I can't stand for more than 10 minutes or walk for more that 30.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_damn, this used to be me.....f*ck getting older
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









No bad feelings towards you...just stating fact...as it stands w/ me_

 
how old... im 24 at the moment... when do i have to start being careful?guess its when your favourite jeans get tight... thats my bench mark!

as my mother is 50 and still tiny??

and i know its nothing personal


----------



## Jessica (May 31, 2006)

it's all in the genes (or jeans) heheehe....It hit me after I turned 26....now don't get me wrong, I'm not considered overweight by anyone's textbook but my own.  It can be a bit depressing when you realize that yes, it's true...your body's metabolism  does in fact change as you age.


Linzbelle, again keep us updated as to what's going on!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LinzBelle* 
_Again, I have to stress that I have read numerous stories of patients. Gone to groups. Known people who had it.  I KNOW what I'm getting into.  I know the risks, and I'm willing to take them.  I have a BMI of 52, it's very dangerous and that point. I can't stand for more than 10 minutes or walk for more that 30._

 
I can't blame you for wanting the procedure at all...


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LinzBelle* 
_Again, I have to stress that I have read numerous stories of patients. Gone to groups. Known people who had it. I KNOW what I'm getting into. I know the risks, and I'm willing to take them. I have a BMI of 52, it's very dangerous and that point. I can't stand for more than 10 minutes or walk for more that 30._

 
I actually support your decision, I also realize the risks... and understand that there are other ways but this is always a last resort because at one point it becomes a health risk to live the way you're living anyway... so the question is... are you willing to risk now and hopefully gain control of your life. Overweight people are subject to so much more health problems and a lower life expectancy... keep us updated on how it goes! I'm overweight and I've been putting on weight steadily all my life... so I'm trying my best to control it while I still have easier and less expensive options! If you will, PM me with you address too so I can know to send you a get well card =) Good luck!


P.S. Everyone is right though about people getting mixed results... some people see it as a way to write off your real problems and just let it do the work for you... but the truth is it's just a really powerful tool... it's only a part of a system... incuding good choices, excercise, and attacking any mental relationships you have with food... with the lap band you can actually have it removed once you've lost your goal weight if you want...


----------

